# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته ... و چند سوال پیرامون دانشگاه مالک اشتر

## _Rasul_

سلام 

دوستان من
دانشگاه مالک اشتر رشته هوافضا رو میخواستم بذارم داخل لیستم !  ولی یه چند تا سوال داشتم !

1- این دانشگاه مصاحبه داره ... یعنی سیستم داره واسم بررسی میکنه بعد از قبول شدنم تو این دانشگاه (100درصد قبولم) ایا میره گزینه بعدی رو هم چک کنه ؟

2- زیر نظر وزارت دفاع هستش محدودیت هاش در چه حده ؟

3- شاهین شهر اصفهان چجور شهریه ؟

4- آیا بعد از گرفتن کارشناسی میتونم واسه ارشد بیام شریف و امیر کبیر ؟

5- نظر شما در مورد این رشته و این دانشگاه چیه ؟ 

6- مصاحبه اش چی میپرسن ؟ زیاد اطلاعات سیاسی و دینی بالایی ندارم  :Yahoo (19):  (جدید)

7- کلا وزارت دفاع هوافضا درآمدش چطوره ؟ (جدیدتر)

8- اگه بخواهم استخدام وزارت دفاع بشم محل کاریش کجاس ؟ شرایط کاریش چجوریه تا حدودی ؟ (جدیدتر)

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید !

----------


## artim

> سلام 
> 
> دوستان من
> دانشگاه مالک اشتر رشته هوافضا رو میخواستم بذارم داخل لیستم !  ولی یه چند تا سوال داشتم !
> 
> 1- این دانشگاه مصاحبه داره ... یعنی سیستم داره واسم بررسی میکنه بعد از قبول شدنم تو این دانشگاه (100درصد قبولم) ایا میره گزینه بعدی رو هم چک کنه ؟
> 
> 
> بله
> ...


با قرمز جواب دادم

----------


## _Rasul_

> با قرمز جواب دادم


مرسی داداش ! پس توی الویت های اولم باشه ؟

----------


## artim

> مرسی داداش ! پس توی الویت های اولم باشه ؟


اره دانشگاه خوبیه

----------


## _Rasul_

> با قرمز جواب دادم


6-مصاحبه اش چی میپرسن ؟ زیاد اطلاعات سیاسی و دینی بالایی ندارم  (جدید)

----------


## artim

> 6-مصاحبه اش چی میپرسن ؟ زیاد اطلاعات سیاسی و دینی بالایی ندارم  (جدید)


عیقیدتی سیاسی
خب بشین بخون اطلاعات سیاسی یاد بگیر

----------


## artim

> 6-مصاحبه اش چی میپرسن ؟ زیاد اطلاعات سیاسی و دینی بالایی ندارم  (جدید)


اطلاعات مذهبی عقیدتی اجتماعی علمی سیاسی در مصاحبه ها هست حالا بعضی قسمتاش کمتر بعضی بیشتر در کل یه احاطه ای داشته باشی به کلش خوبه

----------


## _Rasul_

> اطلاعات مذهبی عقیدتی اجتماعی علمی سیاسی در مصاحبه ها هست حالا بعضی قسمتاش کمتر بعضی بیشتر در کل یه احاطه ای داشته باشی به کلش خوبه


اوکی دو سه روزه حله اینا !



7- کلا وزارت دفاع هوافضا درآمدش چطوره ؟ (جدیدتر)

8- اگه بخواهم استخدام وزارت دفاع بشم محل کاریش کجاس ؟ شرایط کاریش چجوریه تا حدودی ؟ (جدیدتر)

----------


## artim

> اوکی دو سه روزه حله اینا !
> 
> 
> 
> 7- کلا وزارت دفاع هوافضا درآمدش چطوره ؟ (جدیدتر)
> 
> 8- اگه بخواهم استخدام وزارت دفاع بشم محل کاریش کجاس ؟ شرایط کاریش چجوریه تا حدودی ؟ (جدیدتر)


با کارشناسی که درامد انچنانی نداره بعد خودشون بخوان پذیرش میکنن از بین دانشجوها

----------


## saj8jad

> 6-مصاحبه اش چی میپرسن ؟ زیاد اطلاعات سیاسی و دینی بالایی ندارم  (جدید)


داداش سوالات بیشتر پیرامون این مباحث میچرخه 

1ـ نظرت درباره حمله آمریکا به ایران چیه؟
2ـ نظرت درباره اینکه انرژی هسته ای داریم چیه؟
3ـ نظرت درباره سیاست خارجی کشور چیه؟
4ـ رئیس مجلس کیه؟ رئیس مجلس خبرگان کیه؟
امثال این جور سوالات تا شما رو محک بزنن ببین چه بینش سیاسی داری

در مورد مباحث دینی هم

1ـ میگن یه چند آیه از قرآن بخون برای اینکه ببینن شما بلدی قرآن بخونی 
2ـ اصول دین و اینا
3ـ انواع نماز و اینا
4ـ سوال در مورد نماز جماعت و اینا
5ـ مثلاً میگن 13 رجب میلاد کدوم امام معصوم(ع) هستش؟ حضرت امیرالمومنین امام علی (ع)
6ـ و ...

----------


## artim

از سیاست پرسیدن بگو من نمیدونم هر چی امام خامنه ای بگه

----------


## _Rasul_

> داداش سوالات بیشتر پیرامون این مباحث میچرخه 
> 
> 1ـ نظرت درباره حمله آمریکا به ایران چیه؟
> 2ـ نظرت درباره اینکه انرژی هسته ای داریم چیه؟
> 3ـ نظرت درباره سیاست خارجی کشور چیه؟
> 4ـ رئیس مجلس کیه؟ رئیس مجلس خبرگان کیه؟
> امثال این جور سوالات تا شما رو محک بزنن ببین چه بینش سیاسی داری
> 
> در مورد مباحث دینی هم
> ...



خیلی خیلی مرسی به خاطر راهنماییات  :Yahoo (4): 


ولی نرم سنگین ترم  :Yahoo (4):  !

سوالای دینی رو نمیشه بگم نظر امام خمینی ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

موردی نداره توی 5-6 روز میتونم کامل کنم این اطلاعات رو ! 


ولی موارد زیر رو اگه میدونی بگو : 


7- کلا وزارت دفاع هوافضا درآمدش چطوره ؟ (جدیدتر)

8- اگه بخواهم استخدام وزارت دفاع بشم محل کاریش کجاس ؟ شرایط کاریش چجوریه تا حدودی ؟ (جدیدتر)

----------


## saj8jad

> اوکی دو سه روزه حله اینا !
> 
> 
> 7- کلا وزارت دفاع هوافضا درآمدش چطوره ؟ (جدیدتر)
> 
> 8- اگه بخواهم استخدام وزارت دفاع بشم محل کاریش کجاس ؟ شرایط کاریش چجوریه تا حدودی ؟ (جدیدتر)



داداشی کسی اطلاع دقیقی از این سوالات نداره

اولاً بودجه نظامی ایران سری هستش و این ارقامی که میشنویم دقیق نیست چون سالانه کلی هزینه کارهای تحقیقاتی و خرید تسلیحاتی میشه

به نظرم شما میخوای دانشگاه صنعتی مالک اشتر رشته مهندس هوافضا بری ، خب دانشگاه مالک وابسته به وزارت دفاع و سپاه پاسداران هستش

شرایط خیلی خاصی داره ، عمدتاً اکثر کسانی که در دانشگاه مالک پذیرفته میشن و معدل بالایی دارن بعد فارغ التحصیلی جذب وزارت دفاع و کارهای تحقیقاتی سپاه میشن

اما این رو بدون که اگر جذب وزارت دفاع بشی حقوق خوبی بهت میدن

موفق باشی

----------


## _Rasul_

> داداشی کسی اطلاع دقیقی از این سوالات نداره
> 
> اولاً بودجه نظامی ایران سری هستش و این ارقامی که میشنویم دقیق نیست چون سالانه کلی هزینه کارهای تحقیقاتی و خرید تسلیحاتی میشه
> 
> به نظرم شما میخوای دانشگاه صنعتی مالک اشتر رشته مهندس هوافضا بری ، خب دانشگاه مالک وابسته به وزارت دفاع و سپاه پاسداران هستش
> 
> شرایط خیلی خاصی داره ، عمدتاً اکثر کسانی که در دانشگاه مالک پذیرفته میشن و معدل بالایی دارن بعد فارغ التحصیلی جذب وزارت دفاع و کارهای تحقیقاتی سپاه میشن
> 
> اما این رو بدون که اگر جذب وزارت دفاع بشی حقوق خوبی بهت میدن
> ...


اوکی ... مشکلی نداره !

انتخاب میکنم ! 

اگه چیز بهتری در اومدم نمیرم ! 

تا اون موقع هم بیشتر تحقیق میکنم روش ! 

فقط این : 



> 1- این دانشگاه مصاحبه داره ... یعنی سیستم داره واسم بررسی میکنه بعد از  قبول شدنم تو این دانشگاه (100درصد قبولم) ایا میره گزینه بعدی رو هم چک  کنه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> بله





100 درصدیه ؟

----------


## artim

100000 درصد

----------


## saj8jad

داداش قشنگ تحقیق کن که بعداً به مشکل نخوری 

مثلاً اگر این دانشگاه بری دوستانی میگفتن که برای پذیرش از دانشگاه های خارج از کشور وزارت دفاع اجازه نمیده بری اونور بخاطر مسائل امنیتی و اینا

اینکه فک نکنی چون دانشگاه نظامیه دیگه سربازی پر میشه ، نه باید سربازی رو هم بری این رو هم مد نظرت باشه داداش

و کلاً از مشکلاتی که دانشگاه مالک داره اینه که دانشجویان نمی تونن تو دانشگاه از لپ تاپ استفاده کنن بازم به دلایل امنیتی 

اینا رو که گفتم یکی از دوستان برام تعریف میکرد چون خودم قبلاً قصد داشتم هوافضا مالک بخونم

موفق باشی رفیق

----------


## artim

> داداش قشنگ تحقیق کن که بعداً به مشکل نخوری 
> 
> مثلاً اگر این دانشگاه بری دوستانی میگفتن که برای پذیرش از دانشگاه های خارج از کشور وزارت دفاع اجازه نمیده بری اونور بخاطر مسائل امنیتی و اینا
> 
> اینکه فک نکنی چون دانشگاه نظامیه دیگه سربازی پر میشه ، نه باید سربازی رو هم بری این رو هم مد نظرت باشه داداش
> 
> و کلاً از مشکلاتی که دانشگاه مالک داره اینه که دانشجویان نمی تونن تو دانشگاه از لپ تاپ استفاده کنن بازم به دلایل امنیتی 
> 
> اینا رو که گفتم یکی از دوستان برام تعریف میکرد چون خودم قبلاً قصد داشتم هوافضا مالک بخونم
> ...


من داییم اونجا بوده اطلاعات کامل دارم تو مقطع کارشناسی اینجوری نیست طرف ازاده لپ تاپ و... استفاده کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> من داییم اونجا بوده اطلاعات کامل دارم تو مقطع کارشناسی اینجوری نیست طرف ازاده لپ تاپ و... استفاده کنه


میگم ، اینا رو من نقل قول از دوستان دیگه گفتم اگر اینجوریه پس مشکلی نیست از این بابت 

خلاصه جو دانشگاه مالک یکم سنگینه بخاطر همون مسائل امنیتیش و اینا

----------


## _Rasul_

> من داییم اونجا بوده اطلاعات کامل دارم تو مقطع کارشناسی اینجوری نیست طرف ازاده لپ تاپ و... استفاده کنه


شوهرخالم تو سپاه قدسه اونم میگفت زیاد سخت گیرانه نیست ولی خب محدیدت های خودشو داره !


+ مجبوری نیست که برم نظام کار کنم ! میشه واسه ارشد اومد دانشگاه خیلی بهتر ! 



ممنون از راهنماییات  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Rasul_

> میگم اینا رو من نقل قول از دوستان دیگه گفتم اگر اینجور پس مشکلی نیست از این بابت 
> 
> خلاصه جو دانشگاه مالک یکم سنگینه بخاطر همون مسائل امنیتیش و اینا


مهم نیست جوش !

میخواهم برم درس بخونم فعلا دنبال عشخ و حال نیستم  :Yahoo (4): 


داداش مرسی بابت راهنماییات ! 


بازم تا شهریور تحقیق میکنم از خود دانشجو هاش !

----------


## saj8jad

> مهم نیست جوش !
> 
> میخواهم برم درس بخونم فعلا دنبال عشخ و حال نیستم 
> 
> 
> داداش مرسی بابت راهنماییات ! 
> 
> 
> بازم تا شهریور تحقیق میکنم از خود دانشجو هاش !



خواهش میکنم دادا ، داش @ *artim* عزیز راهنمایی های لازم رو انجام دادن ما کاری نکردیم

ان شاء الله موفق باشی داش گلم  :Y (518):

----------


## milad1124

مونده بخودت ولی من میگم بیخیال شو
رتبت چند شده

----------


## _Rasul_

> مونده بخودت ولی من میگم بیخیال شو
> رتبت چند شده


سلام

چرا ؟

3700 منطقه دو شدم !

----------


## milad1124

> سلام
> 
> چرا ؟
> 
> 3700 منطقه دو شدم !


این دانشگاه فک کنم دانشگاه حکومتی یا نظامی باید باشه
رفتی تو حتما باید به یکی از این دو بپیوندی و محدودیت هایی هم 
رتبت که خوبه برو داشگاه دیگه رشته های زیادیی هم میتونی بری

----------


## _Rasul_

> این دانشگاه فک کنم دانشگاه حکومتی یا نظامی باید باشه
> رفتی تو حتما باید به یکی از این دو بپیوندی و محدودیت هایی هم 
> رتبت که خوبه برو داشگاه دیگه رشته های زیادیی هم میتونی بری


اره اینو بالا میزنم بعد اون کرج و قزوین و  اصفهان - شیراز - تبریز و ... میزنم مکانیک و شیمی و نرم افزار شون رو !

اگه از این پائینی ها رشته بهتر قبولی شم نسبت به هوا فضا این رو میرم و تا 10 شهریور که جوابا میاد تحقیق میکنم کامل ببینم چجوریه !

----------


## Mohammad DH

> شاهین شهر اصفهان چجور شهریه ؟


من فقط جواب اینو می دونم کلا کلات افتاد شاهین شهر نرو ورش دار  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Rasul_

> من فقط جواب اینو می دونم کلا کلات افتاد شاهین شهر نرو ورش دار


اینجوری که آدمو گیج میکنی  :Yahoo (4): 

چرا ؟ دلیل بگو لطفا !

----------


## mmahsa

تو اینترنت سرچ کنی سوالات سال های قبل بهت میده من نمیدونم از کسی شنیدم ک برا دانشگاه وزارت دفاع ی نرم افزار بود ک مث خودت مصاحبش بعد شما میتونی بعد پاسخ ب سوالات ببینی قبول میشی یا نه من پارسال از کسی شنیدم ولی هر چی جست و جو کردم اسم نر افزارو پیدا نکردم

----------


## artim

> تو اینترنت سرچ کنی سوالات سال های قبل بهت میده من نمیدونم از کسی شنیدم ک برا دانشگاه وزارت دفاع ی نرم افزار بود ک مث خودت مصاحبش بعد شما میتونی بعد پاسخ ب سوالات ببینی قبول میشی یا نه من پارسال از کسی شنیدم ولی هر چی جست و جو کردم اسم نر افزارو پیدا نکردم


مصاحبه با نرم افزار نیست

----------


## mmahsa

میدوونم با نرم افزار نیست برا خودشون میگم اگه میخوان اطلاعاتشون بالا بره و بدونن چ جوریه

----------


## artim

> میدوونم با نرم افزار نیست برا خودشون میگم اگه میخوان اطلاعاتشون بالا بره و بدونن چ جوریه


مصاحبه عقیدتی سیاسه چیز خاصی نیست

----------


## mmahsa

حتما برا ایشون چیز خاصی ک میگه اطلاعات ندارم

----------


## artim

> حتما برا ایشون چیز خاصی ک میگه اطلاعات ندارم


اوکی. درست میگی

----------


## khaan

این دانشگاه وابسته به وزارت دفاع هست و ورد بهش اصلا توصیه نمیشه. محدودیت های جدی در زندگی و ادامه تحصیل شما ایجاد میکنن

----------


## artim

> این دانشگاه وابسته به وزارت دفاع هست و ورد بهش اصلا توصیه نمیشه. محدودیت های جدی در زندگی و ادامه تحصیل شما ایجاد میکنن


کی اینو گفته چرا اطلاعات نادرست میدی
هیچ محدودیتی نیست و نداره دایی من کارشناسیش اونجا بوده مثل بقیه دانشگاهاست

----------


## _Rasul_

> کی اینو گفته چرا اطلاعات نادرست میدی
> هیچ محدودیتی نیست و نداره دایی من کارشناسیش اونجا بوده مثل بقیه دانشگاهاست


داداش مکانیک جای دیگه بخونم بعد واسه ارشد بیام شریف هوافضا بخونم بهتره یا برم کارشناسی رو این دانشگاه بخونم و ارشد بیام شریف ؟ 

چون 4 سال تو محیط درس خوندن خیلی سخته برام !

زیاد مذهبی نیستم !

Up

----------


## artim

> داداش مکانیک جای دیگه بخونم بعد واسه ارشد بیام شریف هوافضا بخونم بهتره یا برم کارشناسی رو این دانشگاه بخونم و ارشد بیام شریف ؟ 
> 
> چون 4 سال تو محیط درس خوندن خیلی سخته برام !
> 
> زیاد مذهبی نیستم !
> 
> Up


ببین مالک اشتر انچنان دانشگاه خاصی هم نیست اما چون وابسته به وزارت دفاع هست شانس پذیرش و استخدام در و زرات دفاع رو داری اگه به روحیه ات میخوره در کل دانشگاه خوبیه

----------


## _Rasul_

> ببین مالک اشتر انچنان دانشگاه خاصی هم نیست اما چون وابسته به وزارت دفاع هست شانس پذیرش و استخدام در و زرات دفاع رو داری اگه به روحیه ات میخوره در کل دانشگاه خوبیه


آخه تو صفحه ی قبل دوستان خیلی بد گفتن از خود شاهین شهر  :Yahoo (4): 

شما به نظرتون چطوره ؟

----------


## artim

> آخه تو صفحه ی قبل دوستان خیلی بد گفتن از خود شاهین شهر 
> 
> شما به نظرتون چطوره ؟


بنظر من ایرادی نداره دانشکاهش

----------


## _Rasul_

دیروز 10 مرداد برام اس ام اس اومد که 
11م 8 صبح شاهین شهر باشم  :Yahoo (4): 

ساعت 2 شب راه افتادیم تو راه رساله میخوندم  :Yahoo (4):  

رسیدیم اونجا 7 صبحونه خوردم مراحل اداریشو پر کردن فرم ها و ... شروع کردم  :Yahoo (4):  

 عکس نبرده بودم  :Yahoo (4):  با هزار بد بختی از روی یکی از مدارک کندم و به زور (اسکنشون خراب بود) دادم انتشارات دانشگاه از روش کپی زد  :Yahoo (4): 

خلاصه ساعت 11:20 رفتم مصاحبه گر شروع کرد  :Yahoo (4):  

همین سوالا که دوستان پیش بینی کرده بودن 

احکام / سیاسی / اقتصادی 

پرسید

من فقط یکی رو غلط گفتم  :Yahoo (1): 


فکر کنم قبولم 100% ! 

دانشگاهشم عالیه همه کادر با فرهنگ و با ادب  :Yahoo (4):  منطقه اش عالی ! دسترسی به ترمینال عالی ! 

من با ماشین بابا رفتم ولی اتوبوس از تهران و کرج میره جلوی در دانشگاه ! 




ممنون از همه کسایی که کمک کردند  @artim  @8MIT8
و بقیه دوستان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> دیروز 10 مرداد برام اس ام اس اومد که 
> 11م 8 صبح شاهین شهر باشم 
> 
> ساعت 2 شب راه افتادیم تو راه رساله میخوندم  
> 
> رسیدیم اونجا 7 صبحونه خوردم مراحل اداریشو پر کردن فرم ها و ... شروع کردم  
> 
>  عکس نبرده بودم  با هزار بد بختی از روی یکی از مدارک کندم و به زور (اسکنشون خراب بود) دادم انتشارات دانشگاه از روش کپی زد 
> 
> ...


مبارکه
خوشحال شدم اطلاعاتم کمکت کرد

----------


## _Rasul_

> مبارکه
> خوشحال شدم اطلاعاتم کمکت کرد


منم واقعا سپاس گذارم از شما ! اگه توضیحات و کمکتون نبود مطمئنآ نمیرفتم ! 

ولی سوال هایی که پرسیدن !


غسل / وضو / قران خواندن / روزه گرفتن / نام امام ها / ولایت فقیه / اقتصاد مقاومتی / مرجع تقلید و کتابش و .. / اخرین سخن رانی رهبر / راهپیمایی / روزنامه خواندن / اخبار دیدن ؟ مهمترین موضوع الان چیه / خارج رفتی / پاسپورت داری ؟ / فامیلتوی خارج و ... داشتن / رئیس خبرگان / و چند مورد دیگه ! 




بازم تشکر از دوستان !

دعا کنید که قبول شده باشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

